# Paint work in tenn. anyone interested?



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

My main GC. And I were talking the other day and he asked me about some work he is going to be doing in tenn. so I asked him if he had anyone, he said no so I told him I would ask here ( I would rather one of you guys get it). His money is good and he will pay you promptly, I have been doing work for him for 12 or so years. The work is all touch up taping and painting in a group of commercial stores that he does nation wide.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Where at in TN? I am in Northern AL and about 10 minutes from Southern TN.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Where at in TN? I am in Northern AL and about 10 minutes from Southern TN.


Hey Workaholic, do you ever do business with Murco in Huntsville? Wondering what happened with Roger that ran the place in Huntsville.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Hey Workaholic, do you ever do business with Murco in Huntsville? Wondering what happened with Roger that ran the place in Huntsville.


I have not. I usually deal with the box stores or Alabama Drywall. 

Will have to check em out. Did you use to be in the Huntsville area?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

No, but I have bought mud from Murco in Palaski and Roger ran the plant there and the yard in Huntsville. I am in Iowa and Palaski is the closest plant to me so I buy a semi load at a time.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> No, but I have bought mud from Murco in Palaski and Roger ran the plant there and the yard in Huntsville. I am in Iowa and Palaski is the closest plant to me so I buy a semi load at a time.


I get up to Pulaski from time to time, about 35 minutes from me. 

Next time I am working on that side of town I will pop in and see if he is still working there.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

He got fired about a year ago. Just wondered if he landed at another drywall company. Thanks for checking. I like their mud. In fact I was out about a year ago and drove down to Pulaski and picked up six pallets of mud in a flat bed trailer. That was a long trip home. Way over loaded! But worth the savings. Think it was something like a ten hour drive.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

We have a few drywall supply places around here so he might be around or he may have moved to another state. 

That sounds like a fun drive. If you make it back this way give me a shout and we will grab a drink and a bite.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Workaholic, it is few different stores I'm not really sure exactly where they are but I will ask him, they want the work done after hours, I think they close at 5. He pays well btw. I will get all the particulars if you are interested. He is used to paying New York money so keep that in mind if you wind up doing it.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

fenez said:


> Workaholic, it is few different stores I'm not really sure exactly where they are but I will ask him, they want the work done after hours, I think they close at 5. He pays well btw. I will get all the particulars if you are interested. He is used to paying New York money so keep that in mind if you wind up doing it.


I am interested if it is not to far away. New York money!! Hell yeah that is worth way more than southern shine.


----------



## emcoons (Jul 4, 2012)

I live around the Nashville area, if he is still looking let me know, I would be interested


----------

